# MYLINK issue



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Just curious to know if anyone can shed some info on maybe the latest update for MYLINK, the issue I'm running into right now is on my '14 Cruze I turn off the weather advisories and they keep coming up. 
Also, when using Onstar's directions, you cannot cancel directions via speech.

On my wife's equinox she cannot access Siri on her iPhone from the steering wheel controls, but on my Cruze it is possible. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Camaro45th, 

I am sorry to hear you are having these concerns. Have you ad a chance to reach out to our infotainment team? They can be reached at 855-478-7767. If you are still having this concern with either vehicle, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Camaro45th,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having these concerns. Have you ad a chance to reach out to our infotainment team? They can be reached at 855-478-7767. If you are still having this concern with either vehicle, please do not hesitate to reach out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Erica. I'm going to call them tomorrow. I tried to chat online with a rep last night and they couldn't help me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Camaro45th, 

It may be because the Infotainment team was closed already. Let me know how it goes today. If you need me to reach out I will as well. I will just need a bit of information, your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Look forward to your update. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Camaro45th,
> 
> It may be because the Infotainment team was closed already. Let me know how it goes today. If you need me to reach out I will as well. I will just need a bit of information, your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Look forward to your update.
> 
> ...


Erica, I was unable to call today, you can accept private messages with my info?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes you can send us a private message with your info Camaro45th. Erica will be back in at 8am EST on Thursday. We will be looking for your message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

I sent you guys a PM I think about week ago, still have not heard back from you.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Another issue here, has anyone tried to watch a video while your phone is plugged into the USB port?? On both my wife's equinox and my cruze when you try to play video and want to get the audio to come out of the speakers the audio is lagging behind the video. I cannot seem to get it to work properly. I've tried rebooting the phone, unplugged it plugged it back in. Also, I've tried this with a couple different apps, TIme warner cable, amazon instant video, YouTube etc.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Camaro45th said:


> I sent you guys a PM I think about week ago, still have not heard back from you.


Hello Joe, 

I was able to locate your private message within our system. I apologize for the delayed response and that we never responded back to you via private message. I sent you a private message back and we will continue our interaction that way. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Erica Tiffany)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Camaro45th, for what it's worth, the MyLink Weather Advisory issue is something that is being experienced by other 2014 owners as well.

Here's another thread on it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/44417-cant-turn-off-weather-alert.html


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

jandree22 said:


> Camaro45th, for what it's worth, the MyLink Weather Advisory issue is something that is being experienced by other 2014 owners as well.
> 
> Here's another thread on it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/44417-cant-turn-off-weather-alert.html


Thank you showing me the other topic. I'm bringing in the car on Tuesday to have a tsb done and hopefully they can update the Mylink and fix some of these issues I'm having.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

I was able to do some research in regards to this concern. After speaking with our infotainment team, I have found the only way to not have the weather alerts at all is to have this shut off from XM. If you are on an XM trial, it is apart of the trial and can't be turned off. If you are paying for XM you can have that part taken off. The reason for the option on the MyLink system, you would have to turn this off during each cycle (every time you turn the car on).

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

